# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK شروحات :  طريقة إصلاح بوكسات التورنادو الواقعة في مشكل USB <-> Serial

## seffari

*طريقة إصلاح بوكسات التورنادو الواقعة في مشكل USB <-> Serial*   *نقوم بفتح البوكس ونزع قطعة HWK لتفادي أي مشاكل*   *نقوم بربط البوكس مع جهاز الكومبيوتر*   **   *تظهر رسالة USB <-> Serial كماهية موضحة في الصورة*   *نأتي لعملية تعريف نقوم بتحميل الدر فر من المرفقات*    **    **    **    **    **    **

----------


## seffari

*بعد تثبيت ا لدرايفر أنت**ستحتاج إلى برنامج** MPROG* *لكتابة الايبروم** نقوم  بتحميل برنامج  من هنا**MProg+eeprom ufs** * *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]نفتح البرنامج  نقوم بعمل SCAN  فيتعرف عليها Number Of Blank Devices = 1 نفتح المجلد نختار ملف أبروم  يحمل اسم ufs_good.ept   نعلم على الخيار  use fixed serial number  نقوم بكتابة رقم البوكس كما هو موضح  في الصورة *

----------


## seffari

*انتهينا من كتابة الايبروم ورقم البوكس الآن ننزع البوكس ونعيد تركيبه سوف يتعرف**عليه الجهاز*   **   *نقوم بتركيب قطعة HWK ونقوم بتحديث الهوكي*    *وألف مبروك بتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## timali

_واا سي حسام و قالت ليك امك و سير الله ارضي عليك و انا كدل_ك

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## walidmom

ألف شكر أخي الكريم وفقك الله

----------


## anas99

مشكووووووور

----------


## امير الصمت

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hamzaazake

اخي الكريم فعلت نفس الطريقة ولاكن عندما نضغط على كتابة  الملف يعطني  no devicesfound مع ان البوكس عندي معرف مثل الشكل بالصورة الرجاء الحل ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## hamzaazake

ما الحل ياشباب

----------


## تامرعزب

الله ينووووووووووور عليك تسلم ايدددددددددك

----------


## ابوفرااس

شكراااااااااااااا

----------


## waseemka

جميل جدا الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## pablo1_88

موضوع رائع

----------


## yassine01

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## rahmani05

قمت با تباع الطريقة المذكورة لكن المشكلة هي  error reading device

----------


## noble250

شكرا جزيلا اخي

----------


## hameed atiah

مشكور أخي العزيز

----------


## ahmed189

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hmodn70

الرباط لا يعمل يا مهندس

----------


## yemen205

مشكورين بس الروبط لاتعمل

----------

